# A Betta Journey



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

So i kind of figured, instead of making new threads about every new thing that happens, ill just do a journal. So, after 7 failed attempts at breeding my virgin pairs, i tore down my 7gal tank and emptied it, refilled it, added lots of blackwater extract, rearranged my plants and turned up the heater to 34 deg celsius since the water temp is 22 deg c. I have two empty tanks so i guess i can use those as grow out tanks when my virgins eventually get round to spawning. Ive got water changes to do on my 33 gal and my 2 gal tanks.. I currently own 7 male bettas, 5 female bettas and a dying female betta, a talking catfish, and four bala sharks. Im adding more fish to that tank soon, but just focused on my breeding plans and such for now. Ill add photos later though.


----------

